# Juli - Magazin online



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2006)

Auch während der WM gibts natürlich "anglerischen" Lesestoff ))

1.BalticGrandSlam 

Abenteuer Costa Rica - Sails ohne Ende 

Angeln im Fernsehen - RBB wird aktiv! 

Am Haken - Satire

Anglerboard vor Ort: Lürschau 

Anglerinsel Fehmarn im Juni

Der Anglerboard/Zebco/Waku/Stollenwerk - Weitwurftest 

Die Schützer, die Angler, die Evolution, der Kosmos........................ 

Einige der Angelmöglichkeiten in OH 

Erlebnisse am Asnen 

Fliege des Monats

Glückliche Tage und super Fänge an der Ostsee

Hechtschonzeit in Holland vorbei 

Liegt die Kraft in der Ruhe?? 

Lottes Antarktisabenteuer, Teil 4 

Neue Angelfilme auf dem Markt 

Norwegen, das traumhafte Land & dicke Forellen 

Rutenhalter für´s Auto selber gemacht

Rezept des Monats

Traumurlaub auf Langeland

Wobblerdorsche


----------



## PASA (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Juli - Magazin online*

Hallo Thomas,

was ist mit dem Schweden-Reisebericht meiner Tochter, den ich dir geschickt habe?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Juli - Magazin online*

August )


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Juli - Magazin online*

Hey Knurri, scharfe Drillinge  *Spass*

Im Ernst ... um tiefer zu gelangen, nimm weniger Fahrt, aber dafür nen anderen Wobbler 
Besonders gut auf Dorsch funktionieren:
*Rapala's - DOWN DEEP RATTLIN FAT RAP, DEEP TAILDANCER
Mann's - STRETCH + Modelle
Reef Runner - DEEP DIVER
Storm - DEEP THUNDERSTICK*
& vor allen Dingen *Predatek - BOOMERANG ULTRA DEEP (!!!)* !

Wir pilk(t)en NIE auf Dorsch sondern schleppen mit Wobblern. Ohne Übertreibung sind unsere Kisten oftmals selbst dann voller als jene der Pilkhaie, wenn wir mit Downriggern+Löffeln oder freier Leine+Wobbler auf Forelle etc. gefischt haben !
Ganz zu schweigen von den Tagen, an denen wir gezielt mit Wobblern auf Dorsche schleppen 

LG
basti​


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Juli - Magazin online*

Hi Basti
Du bist eindeutig, im falschen Forum, oder noch im Norway- Fever:q 
Bei den genialen Erlebnissen und Bildern bleibt das auch nicht aus#6 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Juli - Magazin online*

hehehheheheheheheh Reiner #h


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Juli - Magazin online*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Knurri, scharfe Drillinge  *Spass*
> 
> 
> LG
> basti​




Du hast recht.|rolleyes 
Fällt mir gerade selber erst auf.:q 
Sie haben ihre Arbeit aber trotzdem noch gut geleistet.
Um Neue dran zu machen ist es jetzt eh zu spät, habe einen in Norwegen verloren.:c 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Karstein (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Juli - Magazin online*

@ Ralf: Du willst mir jetzt nicht sagen, dass ihr bei DEM Wind auf den Fotos draußen gewesen seid? Doch wohl eher an dem Tag mit dem Dorsch-Portrait?? 

Petri zum Schleppdorsch! (Was habt ihr gegen Hornpieper? Mir machen die immer richtig Spaß!)

Gruß

Karstein!


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. August 2006)

*AW: Juli - Magazin online*

Hi Karsten|wavey: 

Du hast natürlich recht.
Das Angeln auf Hornhecht ist eine lustige Sache, aber da ich sie überhaupt nicht gerne esse , lasse ich sie lieber da wo sie sind.
Bei solch Sturm  wie auf den Bilder zu sehen ist, geht natürlich garnichts mit dem Boot.
War ein verrückter Monat.
Zwei Tage Sturm, dann wieder glatte See und am nächsten Tag wieder Sturm.
Mann konnte sich nicht richtig mit seinen Gästen verabreden.
Gruß Knurri!


----------

